# Namen von Einzelunternehmen ändern



## designor (7. März 2009)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe seit fast 4 Jahren ein Gewerbe angemeldet, als Einzelunternehmen im Nebengewerbe. Auf dem Gewerbeschein habe ich neben meinem Namen auch einen Phantasienamen mit angegeben, ist ja so zulässig.
Jetzt möchte ich diesen Namen ändern, bzw. modifizieren. Muß ich dazu die Gewerbeanmeldung ändern lassen oder kann ich einfach mit geändertem Namen auftreten?


----------



## Maik (7. März 2009)

Moin,

wenn der Phantasiename im Gewerbeschein eingetragen ist, und du diesen nun modifizieren möchtest, wirst du die Namensänderung meiner Auffassung nach auch "offiziell" vornehmen müssen.

mfg Maik


----------

